# No guts no glory!!! Gold!!!



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone know where to go pan for some gold on public land? Just lookin for something fun for kids to do this spring/summer.. Close to salt lake would be best. I heard AF canyon is a good spot but theres signs at the bottom of canyon so im not sure what regulations are..


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I grew up just outside Yreka, CA and panned one time in the Marble Mountain Wilderness. We packed in a shovel, some pans, and a small sleuce box. Kind of fun. I have no idea where to go around here though.


----------

